# What's your typical snow moving clothing?



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

I've been thinking over machines that have hand warmers and that got me thinking over cold weather clothing in general. So I thought I would ask what everyone else typically wears when they're out clearing their snow.

For me my base layer is t-shirt and jeans. Over this I wear ski pants and a ski jacket (both by Columbia), a beanie, ski gloves, and sneakers. This is enough for me that in temperatures above 0F I'll be sweating by the time the job is done. If temps are below 0 I'll consider upgrading to a sweatshirt depending on how far below 0 and the wind. The sneakers work just great except for those late spring storms with the super wet snow.

The sweating thing explains why hand warmers got me thinking about clothing to begin with. I have never had issues with my hands getting cold as long as I was using proper gloves and a good warm hat. But I do recognize that I live in Colorado with our low humidity and more intense sunshine, and that other climates are more challenging to stay warm in.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

from top down:

hat (baseball cap or wool Ariens hat) and then ear/hearing protection
wool neck muffler (*HUGE* benefit in retaining heat)
Most of the time a sweat shirt with some sort of liner underneath
Snowmobiling jacket
typically jeans (but if it's crazy outside, I'd go to ski pants)
heavier socks
Columbia boots

Gloves/mittens: many different sets depending on my mood and how cold it is. I've even got a set of electric gloves but don't really need them with heated grips


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Insulated underwear, jeans and a shirt, yellow rubber over the work boot pair of boots, (which btw, are much easier getting on and off by first putting a any plastic bag (Walmart or whatever ..  ) over your work shoe), sweatshirt, insulated vest if need be, insulated helmet liner with collar, baseball cap, also a waterproof rain jacket with hood, good pair of waterproof mittens … I also cut an old pair of socks to wear under my mittens that protect the wrist area, … photos attached …. and btw, when storing those rubber boots, use cardboard inserts so that they do not crack between snowfalls or seasons from being forever bent.


----------



## baja pete (Sep 17, 2018)

I go pretty light on clothing as I work up a sweat, most of the time our temps are between 0-32 degrees. 

I wear a ball cap, un-insulated heavy duty rain coat (hood down to mid-thigh), flannel shirt, Sweatpants, light insulated gloves, Sorel boots. 

The rain coat helps keep me dry from any blow-back and does not allow the wind to penetrate.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

So these are THEE best gloves Ive ever used, 100% water proof, insulated and flexible. My hands are warm and dry after blowing and snowremoval off vehicles . Amazon has blue ones similar, I found these at a local workmen’s clothing store.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Same gear I wear mountain sledding including gloves minus the helmet, it’s all base layer and shell gear so can adjust as needed, I wear a hoodie with my heated goggles if the wind is working against me, and on my feet my riding boots have too stiff of a ankle support so wear my goretex hunting boots.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

uberT said:


> typically jeans (but if it's crazy outside, I'd go to ski pants)


I would normally just wear the jeans, but I find the snow sticks to them like velcro. So I end up always wearing the ski pants just for the sake of keeping my jeans dry and avoiding the need to totally change clothes when I'm done.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

@parsec, yeah, no doubt about that. I do have an expectation of complete clothing change once I'm done. I'm typically soaked after being out for hours.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I start with a polypro thermal underlayer top and bottom, then build on that depending on outside temp and wind chill. Outer is almost always waterproof so no wet outer layers. The build is usually jeans then the windpants on the bottom. Top gets a standard undershirt, a regular shirt, then a hooded sweatshirt. I may add a standard sweatshirt or a winter vest before the waterproof outer layer. If temp is under 20ºF, I use a mid-warmth ski jacket instead of the hooded sweatshirt, and may have a second poly underlayer on the bottom.

Keeping the head warm and dry is critical. Starts with earplugs and a ball cap, then a knit cap, and either sound muffs or BT noise-cancelling headphones if I'm away from the house. I add a balaclava in serious cold-windy-blowing snow conditions. Then the hood over everything else. The ball cap brim keeps the hood(s) from getting pulled down too low. Keep your head and core warm, and your hands and feet will be easier to keep warm.

I adjust the formula based on level of effort expected. If I'm shoveling, at least one inner layer on top comes off. Just running the machine takes less work effort than shoveling. Shoveling gets different gloves, vs double-layers (liners plus oversize gloves) for running the machine.

Good boots keep heat from migrating out the bottom, especially if you add good insoles. I wear part-wool thermal socks over silk liners, both up under the legs of the poly underlayer(s). Boots MUST be waterproof. Windpants wrap around the outside of the boots to keep snow out. 


I perspire some so all the middle and inner layers, the cap and the gloves all get a dose of washing machine after each use. Things get pretty ripe after a day working outside.



Wear sunglasses or goggles, and use anti-fog on them if you wear a balaclava, else they will fog really fast especially with a mask or balaclava.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I wear fleece lined pants, my Sorel Winter boots I bought when in Alaska in the mid-80's, and a t-shirt and turtleneck, covered with a Carhartt jacket. I prefer mittens rather than gloves. And of course a hat, since I don't have much of that rain or snow absorbing material on my head. 

Actually like the turtlenecks when working in the unheated garage in the winter, although I don't know whether many people wear them any more. BUT, I learned during my time in Fairbanks that it's better to be warm than stylish!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

e.fisher26 said:


> So these are THEE best gloves Ive ever used, 100% water proof, insulated and flexible. My hands are warm and dry after blowing and snowremoval off vehicles . Amazon has blue ones similar, I found these at a local workmen’s clothing store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are reasonably priced on Amazon and I ordered a pair for myself.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Pretty much the same clothes as for any other outside winter tasks:

Base layer: Mesh underwear which keep sweaty layers away from skin https://www.svala.com/fi/tuotteet/100-dry/206006-1130-100-dry-stretch-mesh-t-paita/
Cotton mid-layer.
Top layer: Thick wool jumper or wool jacket. Warm and it breaths well.
Winter boots (studded version if it is very icy).


----------



## Wazoo (Nov 21, 2019)

Nothing special. Blue jeans, cotton T, flannel shirt, pullover hat, hooded insulated jacket, carhartt gloves, and Sorel boots with removable wool liners. These old school Sorel boots are the best!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QJMZ90/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


Wigwam Thermax cap II


Best


Hat

EVER


I've had one since 2004 and it's my go to hat, I now have three though one is hiding somewhere... They have tight knitting and it does a very good job of keeping the wind from blowing through.


When I lived in North Pole Ak I'd wear the poly pro (got from the military) top and bottom and thick very cold rated boots with some nice thick wool socks and winter insulated carhartt bibs and coat and turtle fur face mask and wigwam hat on top.


In ND I would often wear snowboard goggles if windy and just regular jeans or sweatpants and a pair of carhartt bibs (non insulated usually) and a t shirt and winter insulated carhartt coat (winter insulated ones are usually black nylon type inner fabric). Wigwam hat of course! And some regular non insulated steel toe boots with metal cleats mounted to them and my snowboard/snowmobile gloves.


Here in CO it's just jeans and the carhartt bibs and steel toe boots with the rest of the stuff I'd wear in ND.




Pretty much always wear some nice 3m earplugs, makes snowblowing much more peaceful and keeps any snow from going all the way into the ear, whether from a gust of wind or a random snowball attack from my child.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* All I wear is My Trash can lid hat, yellow speedos and combat Boots. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

we ride snow machines so it's a one piece snow machine suit , machine gloves and boots, wind can be screaming i'm still warm. sock wise what i used is electric heated


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i have some warm lined jeans and a waterproof ski coat and gloves, winter hat but....


you guys are forgetting the #1 thing for comfort in the cold and wind. get a nice face covering ,balaclava. once i did it was a game changer no more frost face you can be out in cold temps and your face doesn't hurt when your done.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ask-17cttmfrchlmtlnrfapa/17cttmfrchlmtlnrfapa


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

For me, unless it's unusually cold out, it's usually jeans, long thick socks, insulated boots. Then depending on temperature, anywhere from a t-shirt tucked in to a long sleeve with a short sleeve over it (both tucked in). Those get a sweatshirt over it, then a jacket. And insulated gloves. 

I usually don't keep the hand warmers on the snowblower on while blowing, as my hands tend to get too warm. But in colder weather, I'll turn them on for a bit while the blower is warming up and the first minute or 2 of use so I'm not grabbing cold handles, then I'll turn them off. I've got a battery start blower, grips run off the battery so they're at full power even if the blower is idling to warm up. Occasionally if it's really cold out I'll cycle them back on for a bit later if my hands start to get cold.


----------



## LoganH (Oct 27, 2018)

Carhartt ball cap with ear flaps on cold days a Duluth Trading mad bomber hat, 
Flannel shirt, Jeans, Lands End Expedition parka


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I deal mostly with cold temperatures and if snowing, it is dry powder that does not stick. My attire includes the following:



Nylon hooded jacket
 Baseball cap under the hood so that when I turn my head it moves the hood (that way I am not turning my head and looking at the side of the hood.)
T-shirt
 Work jeans
 Wool socks
 Muck boots with crampons
 Ear protection silencers
 Leather over-the-cuff gloves
 wrap-around safety glasses (amber or dark depending on time of day)


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Carhart Bibs & Carhart Jacket with 2 woolen hats and ski googles. Have a pair of battery powered gloves for warm hands


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

HellyHansen foul weather gear (jacket & pants) over jeans or lined LL Bean jeans & either a sweatshirt or lined work shirt, LL Bean boots, some kind of toque/hat/beanie, husqvarna hearing protection, 3m safety sunglasses and various gloves - usually good enough to keep me warm and dry thru the day of plowing & snowblowing


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Not much really...I enjoy snowblowing in the nude. (Neighbors enjoy it too..) :wink2: ROFL!!!! :laugh:


But, seriously,...

Long undies, Carhartt jumpsuit, heated gloves, Heavy boots w/liner... I'm good to go. :devil:


----------



## mixpat (Jan 7, 2018)

Long Johns with Nike wind pants shell and Columbia ski jacket. Wool socks with LL Bean boots. Mad Bomber hat and .99 cent Harbor Freight safety glasses. Old wool gloves that just wont wear out. Don't like being too bulky as it restricts movement.


----------



## Doublenn (Nov 15, 2019)

Regular snow clothes, layered, no dangling bits, goggles, gloves and good boots. Snow or ice cleats are a must, the ones I have on are cheap, easy to spin around when inside, and use standard exchangeable boot corks.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Long johns or sweat pants under Polaris snowmobile bibs, sweatshirt, wool socks, insulated snow boots with Yaktrax, and a hooded winter jacket and knit hat with a pair of snowmobile gloves.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * All I wear is My Trash can lid hat, yellow speedos and combat Boots. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


Hmmfff.. Photographic proof?:smile2:

New this year is a Milwaukee toughshell heated jacket (so far I like it a lot!) and the more recently acquired Milwaulkee heated hoodie (like that too!) and their heated gloves. It hasn't really been cold enough yet to give the gloves a good try but all experiments indicate they'll work well. Pants are jeans covered with a pair of Cabela's "outdoor gear" heavily insulated pants and a pair of Sorel Arctic Wear boots that were advertised to be good to -20°. The boots have a drawing of a polar bear on them. "God willin' and the creek don't rise" we'll never see temperatures that cold around here but the boots are comfy, dry, and warm, and that's all I care about.

Headgear will be the hood of the hoodie pulled up covered with a fleece-lined cap, and if needed a balaclava I have from when I was riding a motorcycle in the winter. Oh, and foam earplugs from Rite Aide drugstore.


----------



## m.breen (Dec 30, 2018)

Full length oil skin coat. Been using it for about 10 years. May pass it down in the family.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Helly Hansen winter jacket and depending on the weather Stormtech Snow pants. Usually I will wear a knit cap. Gloves or mitts on the hands depending on the temperature and hearing protection


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Stocking cap
T shirt
Columbia ski jacket
T5 Hybrid heated gloves
fleece lined jeans
Sorel pac boots ( real Sorels made in Canada)


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Okay, I know this is from last year, but as opposed to starting a whole new thread, I thought it would be good to keep the history.

I'm more looking for some alternatives, so maybe you can help. I have a pair of old Sorel boots that my Dad invested in back when I was a teenager in the 80's. I need new liners though for them. They don't have to be Sorel though... Doing a search on Amazon didn't turn up too much. What I would like to find is just an inexpensive felt insert (or something like that).

Secondly, I have a Dickies snowmobile suit, but it is a PITA to get on, so I never use it. Normally I will just wear some heavy jeans, a hoodie, and then put my bomber hat and a heavy Carhart jacket over it all. The problem is, my jeans get caked with snow and I have to go change them. I'd like to get something to wear over the jeans to prevent them from getting caked with snow. One thought was getting some bib overalls. If I wear the jeans though, I guess I wouldn't need insulated ones so I could save a few $$. I'm sure I would need to get a few sizes bigger than I wear though to get them over the jeans (heck... the bigger possibly the warmer they might be as it would trap air). Anyhow, do you all have some other suggestions or where I might find some inexpensive bib overalls? Would cotton ones be better or the nylon ones (I would think Nylon would not get soaked, but I just hate nylon clothing).


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Maybe a place like Cabela's bight have boot liners?

As far as outwear... some leather motorcyclist chaps would do the trick.
I still have mine and until now never thought of using them.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Well.. that might work if I had some. It woudl be less expensive to get bib overalls though vs a nice set of leathers.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I remember some 25 years ago when I moved to the Colorado High Country.... I could not afford the nice ski jackets and pants back then. But I had my leathers chaps and jacket! If they keep me warm on the bike in winter then surly they would keep me warm on the slopes! 

They were heavy though to ski in, but no "snow rash" when I went down


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Well, I just bought some Carhartt insulated bib overalls. I got them two sizes two big so I can wear them over my jeans. Hopefully that will work. I got the all cotton ones (interior I guess is nylon) so they may get wet, but at least my jeans will stay dry.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm on the order of kd8tzc, I have some insulated bib overalls and coat I got at a farm supply store. I got them big enough so I can add a sweatshirt or something else if it's really cold. Add a stocking cap, some good gloves and some heavy leather boots and I'm ready to go. If it's super cold, the long underwear can come out too but I haven't had a need to use them for a few years.


----------



## bplee (Mar 16, 2020)

If its wet conditions then I'm wearing a Northface shell over Northface insulated bibs. But if its cold and dry then I'm wearing Dickies overalls with thermal tops and bottoms on the inside.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a pair of unlined canvas Tough Duck bibbed overalls that I wear all year long for working around the property and in the garage. I also have insulated snow pants for extreme cold weather.

What I use for snow blowing are a pair of European military wind pants over sweat pants or jeans. The waist is at your belly button and they have suspenders.
They are light and pretty well water proof. I picked them up years ago at a military surplus store for very little money, maybe $10.00.
I usually find insulated pants too hot for snow blowing.

I have a pair of Baffin winter boots rated to -100C (-148F). They are pricey, but I guarantee your feet will never get cold. They are not heavy, but very bulky, do not try to drive your vehicle wearing them.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I wear long johns, jeans, long sleeved t-shirt, winter jacket, watch cap, motorcycle gloves, goggles, ear protection. I use Stabilicers traction cleats on my boots when it is icy. It's never very cold around here in Maryland. The coldest is rarely 18F/-8C.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Depends on the temp and wind. If it's nasty, I have an extra-long arctic parka with a snorkel hood. Always insulated Bean boots. Today was calm and 22F, so:


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

The last three seasons I've been a huge fan of Eastern Mountain Sport's fencemender pants. With those I don't even need a base layer. Then I usually wear a smartwool base layer top with a fleece. These are probably the pricier pieces of kit, but I use them skiing so I'm just trying to maximize use. I top everything with an insulated Carhartt. On the feet I like wool socks insulated Bean boots with yak trax. For the hands I keep it simple with Marmot's basic work glove that I waterproof with nikwax. These are cheap, and a pair usually lasts me a few seasons of plowing and skiing. I also keep the Carhartt water proof with waxing.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Never seen nikwax. How do you apply it and how long does it last?


----------

